# scanner error insufficient memory



## jonsax (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi All,
I have a MUSTEK Bearpaw 1200CU Plus scanner, which has suddenly and mysteriously stopped working. When I try to copy an image and print it, I get a dialogue box come up that just says insufficient memory! My system has 4GB of memory RAM and has worked ok in the past, so I need some help to try and figure out whats wrong.
Is it a computer problem, although everything else, including all other peripherals ( printer, camera, joystick etc all work fine ) or is it a scanner hardware/software problem.
I have tried uninstalling everything and reinstalling it, but still the problem persists.
The only thing I wonder is if a Trojan called Heur. AOEE119090 which my Bullguard anti-virus protection detected and quarantined a couple of days ago could be responsible?
Thanks for any wise words


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Check Task Manager...Processes tab to see what's running (make sure to check the box/button to show processes from all users in the lower left). Double click on the Memory column to bring the highest numbers to the top.

Then launch the scanner and get the error. Note what processes are consuming the most memory and let us know what they are.


----------



## jonsax (Aug 14, 2003)

usasma said:


> Check Task Manager...Processes tab to see what's running (make sure to check the box/button to show processes from all users in the lower left). Double click on the Memory column to bring the highest numbers to the top.
> 
> Then launch the scanner and get the error. Note what processes are consuming the most memory and let us know what they are.


Hi usasma,
Thanks for replying, I have done as you requested and results are shown below:
wlcomm.exe 23404k
nmindexstoresvr 11420k
msnmsgr.exe 15864k
bullguard.exe 28096k
rthdcpl.exe 22396k
explorer.exe 30312k
svchost.exe 137868k
panel.exe 12840k
svchost.exe 28940k

When I am not on the net there are 47 processes in all running with those not shown, all using under 8000k.
Hope this helps you come up with any ideas,
Thanks
Jon


----------



## smbd (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi,
I have the same problem, so if you have solved it, can you please state the solution. I have reinstalled the driver, etc, but nothing helps.


----------



## sopmkerb (Nov 25, 2009)

Hi,
I have the same problem too. Is it possible, that windows update is a couse of problem?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try running malwarebytes. Install malwarebytes Free Version, boot into Safe Mode, DISABLE System Restore and run malwarebytes: http://www.malwarebytes.org/


----------

